# $700,000. Hum moving to calif



## cda (Aug 20, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...uilds-pricey-koreatown-apartments/1984064001/


----------



## e hilton (Aug 20, 2019)

I saw that.   Is that a joke?  Surely the city leaders dont think it will work.  Well, apparently they do.  There has to be a better way to spend the money and address the problem.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2019)

Mini homes??

Container homes?? 

Fix up vacant homes??


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 20, 2019)

Why does'n the city just build camping sites with public restrooms?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Wallace Neff balloon formed domes.


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Within 3 years, the value of those units will be:
a. about the same
b. increased 10% each year
c. Increased 5% each year
d. decreased 50%


----------



## classicT (Aug 20, 2019)

rktect 1 said:


> Within 3 years, the value of those units will be:
> a. about the same
> b. increased 10% each year
> c. Increased 5% each year
> d. decreased 50%


d


----------



## Msradell (Aug 20, 2019)

rktect 1 said:


> Within 3 years, the value of those units will be:
> a. about the same
> b. increased 10% each year
> c. Increased 5% each year
> d. decreased 50%


Definitely "d"


----------

